# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Getrennte Umkleidrume in der Klinik?

## anna1708

Wisst ihr, wie das ist? Sind getrennte Umkleiderume fr Mnner und Frauen eigentlich Pflicht an Klinken/Krankenhusern?

----------


## baugruen

selbst wenn, bei uns wird das gekonnt ignoriert  :Grinnnss!:  
also da gibt es nur einen Raum fr alle, will ich damit sagen.

----------


## Salzi19

Bei uns gab es berhaupt keine Umkleiden, jeder hat sich einfach vor seinem Spind umgezogen....vor seinen Spindnachbarn konnte man nichts geheimhalten  :hmmm...:

----------


## WackenDoc

Bei uns wrden wohl die GLeichstellungsbeauftragten Schnappatmung bekommen, wenn wir solche Verhltnisse htten wie in einigen zivilen Kliniken.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

In manchen Kliniken gabs getrennte Umkleiden, in anderen Kliniken nicht.

----------


## baugruen

> Bei uns gab es berhaupt keine Umkleiden, jeder hat sich einfach vor seinem Spind umgezogen....vor seinen Spindnachbarn konnte man nichts geheimhalten


ja, so meine ich das auch. Spezielle umkleiderume sind natrlich nicht vorhanden - das wird alles vorm spind erledigt. Eigenlich ist es nur doof, wenn man einen spind mitten im "hauptgang" erwischt hat und jeder, der den raum betritt erstmal die eigene wampe bewundern darf...

----------


## jan_mediklin

Bei uns gibt es auch keine Geschlechtertrennung, habe das aber schon an anderen Kliniken erlebt. Mir persnlich ist es nicht so wichtig, aber das kann jeder anders empfinden. Bevor man an meiner Klinik Geld in die Umkleiden investiert, sollten sie sich lieber ein paar neue phantomkpfe anschaffen

----------


## zahnstein24

Habt ihr bei euch eigentlich nocheinmal exta-schrnke fr Material, Gerte und so? Bei uns muss das nmlich alles zusammen mit den Klamotten in einen Spint passen, was besonders im Winter, wenn man dicke Jacke und Stiefel trgt, nervig ist.

----------


## baugruen

what? klar haben wir nochmal extra-stauraum in den abteilungen. sonst wrden unsere schrnke auseinanderplatzen bei dem ganzen schrott, den wir gesammelt haben. oder man wrde sich jeden morgen einen abbuckeln mit nem sack voll klinikinstrumente

----------


## Malzkaffee

> what? klar haben wir nochmal extra-stauraum in den abteilungen. sonst wrden unsere schrnke auseinanderplatzen bei dem ganzen schrott, den wir gesammelt haben. oder man wrde sich jeden morgen einen abbuckeln mit nem sack voll klinikinstrumente


Was? So ein Luxus.

----------


## baugruen

na ja, wie ist/war's bei euch? also wir hatten den stauraum am behandlungsplatz, da konnte man dann noch so ein bisschen zeugs reinstopfen, was man zustzlich brauchte (eigene instrumente usw.) und nochmal platz im labor. 
aber selbst dann sind wir alle noch mit ruckscken und taschen bepackt losgetigert, weil wir jedesmal so viel zeugs mitgeschleppt haben (also vor allem unsere prothetisch arbeit im arti)...

----------


## stabbi89

also wir haben fr frauen eine umkleide, die mnner mssen sich vorm spint umziehen.

----------


## zahnstein24

> also wir haben fr frauen eine umkleide, die mnner mssen sich vorm spint umziehen.


wie es eben immer so ist...
aber mir is es egal. gibt wirklich wichtigeres, was man verbessern knnte.

----------


## Malzkaffee

> na ja, wie ist/war's bei euch? also wir hatten den stauraum am behandlungsplatz, da konnte man dann noch so ein bisschen zeugs reinstopfen, was man zustzlich brauchte (eigene instrumente usw.) und nochmal platz im labor. 
> aber selbst dann sind wir alle noch mit ruckscken und taschen bepackt losgetigert, weil wir jedesmal so viel zeugs mitgeschleppt haben (also vor allem unsere prothetisch arbeit im arti)...


Ach so, so hnlich ist es bei uns auch. Nur die Arthis mssen in der Prothetik immer hochoffiziell eingesperrt werden in einem extra Schrank. In der Kons scheisst sich da keiner drum, aber ich glaube die wissen nicht so recht, was ein Arti ist. 
Vor dem Umbau gab's bei uns in den Behandlungsboxen allerdings keine Schubladen fr Insturmente^^ Da wurde aus dem Koffer behandelt

----------


## baugruen

Arti wegsperren auch whrend des stinknormalen kurses im semester? also durftet ihr keine arbeiten mit nach hause nehmen?

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Arti wegsperren auch whrend des stinknormalen kurses im semester? also durftet ihr keine arbeiten mit nach hause nehmen?


Natrlich nicht, sonst knnte man ja auch schnell mal im Labor seines Vertrauens vorbeischauen. Bei euch geht das?

----------


## baugruen

klar. hab stndig meine arbeiten mit zu hause gehabt, um ber das wochenende dann zhne aufzuwachsen oder zhne aufzustellen. das wurde uns schon in der vorklinik gesagt, dass wir uns am besten einen dremel kaufen sollen, damit wir auch zu hause noch was machen knnen, wenn wir es nicht in der klinik geschafft haben. whrend des physikums wurden die sachen allerdings dann auch bei uns weggeschlossen. theoretisch htte das wohl auch whrend des examens so sein sollen (habe ich aber erst am vorletzten tag erfahren...)

----------


## Malzkaffee

Unglaublich. Bei uns wre man da aber sowas von geflogen. In der Vorklinik wurden die Schrnke sogar regelmig kontrolliert und heimlich Fotos gemacht. Da wurde auch im Semester nach uns einer erwischt, der was draussen nochmal gegossen hat. Das Endprodukt hat halt berhaupt nicht seine testierten Modellation entsprochen.

----------


## baugruen

in den klinischen kursen wre es sowieso egal gewesen, da waren ja viele arbeiten sowieso stndig weg auf dem weg ins auswrtige labor. studenten, die mit den haustechniker zusammenarbeiten mussten, waren sowieso gearscht, weil sie viel mehr dinge selbst machen musste, als jemand, der ein fremdlabor abbekommen hat. das war im examen hnlich. theoretisch musste jeder ein set-up fr die prothese machen. nur mit dem unterschied, dass studenten, die ein fremdlabor hatten, nochmal einen Satz "frische" Zhne mit ins Paket gelegt haben, damit die Techniker im Labor nochmal eine schnere Aufstellung machen konnten. im nachhinein ist vieles zum kopfschtteln...

----------


## Malzkaffee

> in den klinischen kursen wre es sowieso egal gewesen, da waren ja viele arbeiten sowieso stndig weg auf dem weg ins auswrtige labor. studenten, die mit den haustechniker zusammenarbeiten mussten, waren sowieso gearscht, weil sie viel mehr dinge selbst machen musste, als jemand, der ein fremdlabor abbekommen hat. das war im examen hnlich. theoretisch musste jeder ein set-up fr die prothese machen. nur mit dem unterschied, dass studenten, die ein fremdlabor hatten, nochmal einen Satz "frische" Zhne mit ins Paket gelegt haben, damit die Techniker im Labor nochmal eine schnere Aufstellung machen konnten. im nachhinein ist vieles zum kopfschtteln...


Naja, bei uns musste man die Prothese ja sowieso komplett selber machen, also htte es schon extrem was ausgemacht. Sonst macht man nur Gold oder Langzeit-PVs aus NEM selber und das gibt dann mehr Punkte als ne Laborkrone. Insofern schon fair, auer dann eben im Examen. Wenn der Patient da Gold will, sucht man lieber nochmal, vor allem in der Konswoche.

----------


## baugruen

verrckt.
hier, das war doch bei dir, Malzkaffee,  wo man so streng war mit der kompletten endo im examen, oder?

meine endo-leistung war die aufbereitung von einem einwurzeligen zahn. das abfllen hat ein kommilitone zwei tage spter gemacht und damit seine endo-leistung erbracht...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Malzkaffee

> verrckt.
> hier, das war doch bei dir, Malzkaffee,  wo man so streng war mit der kompletten endo im examen, oder?
> 
> meine endo-leistung war die aufbereitung von einem einwurzeligen zahn. das abfllen hat ein kommilitone zwei tage spter gemacht und damit seine endo-leistung erbracht...


Autsch. Bei mir waren es vier Wurzelkanle komplett von a bis z. Mit partieller Vitex, da das die Assistentin,die den Patienten vorher hatte, zwar in die Akte geschrieben hatte, aber nicht gemacht hatte. Und den vierten Kanal hatte sie sowieso bersehen. Aber bei nem 20jhrigen mit gutem Gebiss den Zahn aus der Okklusion schleiffen... naja, hat die Fllung wenigstens einfacher gemacht.

----------


## anna1708

> Aber bei nem 20jhrigen mit gutem Gebiss den Zahn aus der Okklusion schleiffen... naja, hat die Fllung wenigstens einfacher gemacht.


Aua. solche sachen mit "steht zwar in der akte, wurde aber nie gemacht", ist mir auch schon passiert. finde ich aber speziell an einer klinik keine schlaue idee, sowas zu machen.
oder vielleicht hat sie ja gedacht, sie htte es gemacht. macht es aber auch nicht besser...

----------


## Cindy92

Das ist schon irgendwie witzig. Als die Kliniken gebaut wurden, haben nur Mnner Zahnmedizin studiert. Wenn irgendwann mal alle umgebaut sind, studieren nur noch Frauen das Fach.  ::-angel:

----------


## baugruen

> Das ist schon irgendwie witzig. Als die Kliniken gebaut wurden, haben nur Mnner Zahnmedizin studiert. Wenn irgendwann mal alle umgebaut sind, studieren nur noch Frauen das Fach.



 :bhh:  , stimmt, da hast du recht. insofern lohnt es sich eigentlich gar nicht, irgendwelche Umkleiderume umzubauen, wenn bald sowieso nur noch frauen das fach studieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Bei uns ziehen sich auch alle in einem groen Raum um, jeder vor seinem eigenen Spind. Strt mich persnlich eher wenig. 

Wie sehr ihr das?

----------

